

Understanding the Y Combinator using Java (2009) - krosaen
http://bologma.blogspot.com/2009/07/understanding-y-combinator-using-java.html

======
derekp7
Whenever someone asks me what a Y combinator is, I tell them it is basically
like a Klein bottle -- that's the closest analogy I've found. Of course, then
they ask me what a Klein bottle is. After explaining that, they look at me
weird.

------
bdkoepke
Here is an example using the ycombinator to transparently add memoization to a
function. This enables you to get the performance boost of dynamic programming
in java without having to rewrite recursion as iteration. (The code uses jdk8
but could be done without it).

[http://pastebin.com/as5xcWXp](http://pastebin.com/as5xcWXp)

